# PLEASE HELP OUR RESCUE



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys. I'm not on much but do think of you all. I came on briefly to ask for some help for our rescue. Our rescue BCAA (Burlington County Animal Alliance"Best Rescue Of 2009." Baby Hope, was found duct taped in a cardboard box and left on a curb in Philadelphia for garbage. She was there for days before anyone realized that there was a dog inside. She was emaciated, full of fleas and near death when our rescue took her in. If she wins best rescue of 2009 our rescue will receive $500 to help save another life If you could take the time to click on Hope's story and then to the left vote for best rescue (HOPE) of 2009. Voting ends tomorrow at 12 noon Pacific Standard time. Thanks you so much for taking the time to read. Elaine 

http://www.animalcenter.org/events/h4th/20.../baby_hope.aspx


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (jrsygal37 @ Feb 28 2010, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891205


> Hi guys. I'm not on much but do think of you all. I came on briefly to ask for some help for our rescue. Our rescue BCAA (Burlington County Animal Alliance"Best Rescue Of 2009." Baby Hope, was found duct taped in a cardboard box and left on a curb in Philadelphia for garbage. She was there for days before anyone realized that there was a dog inside. She was emaciated, full of fleas and near death when our rescue took her in. If she wins best rescue of 2009 our rescue will receive $500 to help save another life If you could take the time to click on Hope's story and then to the left vote for best rescue (HOPE) of 2009. Voting ends tomorrow at 12 noon Pacific Standard time. Thanks you so much for taking the time to read. Elaine
> 
> http://www.animalcenter.org/events/h4th/20.../baby_hope.aspx[/B]



I voted and good luck, hope you win. Of course I am partial to the name Hope too. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I voted too. She was so lucky and what a cutie pie. Makes me cry and makes me mad how people ,quite literally throw animals away.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I voted, too. Hope she wins, but I think she already has. :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Breeze, Sparkle and Savannah voted, what a sad story with a happy ending. Hope she wins. :ThankYou: for sharing Hope's story.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I voted. I wish Hope the best! Her story makes me sick.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I want to make sure I did this right. To the left, it states, "Vote Here", then I clicked on the pic of hope. Is that right?

I continued to click on her pic, to add more votes. I hope this worked.

I love Pit Bulls, and this story brought tears to my eyes. Bless her little heart, I'm already a fan!! :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I voted... she is just beautiful and I hope she lives a happy life from now on! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi Elaine! I voted for Hope. Good luck! You should stop in here more often! :rochard:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Deb, I think to vote, we need to use the drop-down menu of names. That's what I did, and then it thanked me for voting.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I just voted too for Hope! Hope she wins!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just voted for Hope............Good luck to her and I want her to win!!!! :heart:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

voted.. best of luck!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just voted for Baby Hope. I don't understand how people can be so cruel, but thank God for the good samaritan who took the time to investigate that box and for your rescue group to take her in!

Linda


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys I just got home from work and stopped by quickly. I wanted to say a big thank you to all of you guys for taking the time to vote for Baby Hope. It's so hard to vote for just one when all have a sad story and god knows all the rescues need the money, especially now with the economy as it is. I promise I'll come by more often and not just when I need something. I work a lot not and I have my mom in a nursing home so I'm over there often to make sure she is alright and then I have my dad who is in his 80's and alone and I have to do for him plus my two boys who I run all over. I spend time on Yorkie Talk as well. I have four Yorkie rescues, one maltese/yorkie mix rescue and then one Yorkie girl who is not a rescue. I do promise to come by here at least weekly from now on. Thanks again for caring enough to vote and help our rescue. Elaine


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just voted and Hope's in the lead. I hope she wins! :wub:

I sent this on to some friends who will vote for her too.


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank You guys for your support. Our Little Baby Hope is down about 200 votes. Voting is still going on and even if you voted yesterday, you can vote again today. PLEASE continue to cast your votes and pass it along to friends. Voting will end today at noon PACIFIC time which still gives us almost 3 hours of voting. Thank you all for your support. Elaine


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I voted for Baby Hope. All those stories make me sick - what is wrong with people? Best of luck to you and your rescue group!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry I'm just seeing this and too late to vote! Praying Hope and your rescue wins!


----------



## jrsygal37 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi guys. I've been pretty sick all day with an upper respiratory/sinus infection and have been in bed most of the day. I just got email confirmation that our Baby Hope has won. It was up and down and up and down. LOL. I wanted to Thank everyone who took the time to vote and help us out. I'm very touched by all of it. Both here and on YorkieTalk as well as 4womentalk. You guys really are the best. Last I checked it looked like the final count was Hope with 2994 votes and the scond place has 2618. I really wish there could have been more then one winner. God knows all these rescues are in dyer need of funds. Thank you all again. And, I'll be around more often. Elaine


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh wonderful news!! 

Yes, the shelters etc are getting into dire straits . There was a 'lead-in' story on NY news on this very subject of how they are running out of food/supplies. Unfortunately we didn't see the story as our neighbor came to tell us that very black smoke was coming from our chimney so our attention was turned to that ( All is OK now)


----------

